# High handicappers in the Fife area?



## mikee66 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm a member at Kirkcaldy so if any fellow high handicapper fancies a game feel free to let me know 

I generally prefer early Sunday mornings tbh

Mike


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 18, 2013)

How high is high? What about mid handicaps?


----------



## Jungle (Jun 18, 2013)

I stay in Kirkcaldy so would be happy to get a game in though.

Dont discount the company of low hadicappers though playing with talented players can often bring out the best in your own game.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 18, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			How high is high? What about mid handicaps?
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 18, 2013)

mikee66 said:



			I'm a member at Kirkcaldy so if any fellow high handicapper fancies a game feel free to let me know 

I generally prefer early Sunday mornings tbh

Mike
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mike, sounds like a mini meet at your place is on the cards ! :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't forget Bomber he'snearly a high handicap


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 18, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Don't forget Bomber he'snearly a high handicap

Click to expand...

Aye but he's no a Feefer....


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2013)

he's tight enough to be one though


----------



## mikee66 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd rather play with people of a similar handicap to myself (20ish) tbh.

I've noticed numerous posts/thread slating high handicappers and some comments from Scottish members also so I'd rather just play with chompers/hackers etc for the time being.


----------



## mikee66 (Jun 18, 2013)

That being said I'm sure I could get a good deal at my course if a few people wanted to come and have a game


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 18, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			he's tight enough to be one though

Click to expand...

Fit right in... :rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 18, 2013)

Mike, I have no such thoughts onhigh handicap players and frequently play a friend who is off 22.
No issue with any ability.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi mike ,    Silly question but if your from leven why you a member at Kirkcaldy as surely a local course would be easier .   Feel free to give me a shout if you fancy a game at pitreavie


----------



## Deke (Jun 18, 2013)

I would be up for a game as I am just across the water in sunny Perthshire, but I need to finally hand my cards in for a PROPER handicap. I imagine I will get 18-20 when I do.


----------



## mikee66 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sure we can sort something out then Greig.


----------



## mikee66 (Jun 18, 2013)

Deke said:



			I would be up for a game as I am just across the water in sunny Perthshire, but I need to finally hand my cards in for a PROPER handicap. I imagine I will get 18-20 when I do.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate I only handed mine in today.


----------



## mikee66 (Jun 18, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Hi mike ,    Silly question but if your from leven why you a member at Kirkcaldy as surely a local course would be easier .   Feel free to give me a shout if you fancy a game at pitreavie
		
Click to expand...

None of my friends play in leven they are all at Kirkcaldy added to that I hear its hard to get a tee time at leven links it was an easy decision


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 19, 2013)

mikee66 said:



			I'd rather play with people of a similar handicap to myself (20ish) tbh.

I've noticed numerous posts/thread slating high handicappers and some comments from Scottish members also so I'd rather just play with chompers/hackers etc for the time being.
		
Click to expand...

Well im off 17 so thats close to 20ish. Most on here do not bother about what hcp a fellow golfer is.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 19, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Hi mike ,    Silly question but if your from leven why you a member at Kirkcaldy as surely a local course would be easier .   Feel free to give me a shout if you fancy a game at pitreavie
		
Click to expand...

Played Pitreavie twice Grumps, guy I used to work with was/is a member and found it a cracking course.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 19, 2013)

mikee66 said:



			I'd rather play with people of a similar handicap to myself (20ish) tbh.

I've noticed numerous posts/thread slating high handicappers and some comments from Scottish members also so I'd rather just play with chompers/hackers etc for the time being.
		
Click to expand...

Mate that's the whole point of the handicap system. It puts you on a level playing field with everyone. There are handicap snobs around sure but there are dozens more guys who playoff 15 and less who are great to play with and who you can pick up tips from and who don't care a jot about you hacking round in the mid to high nineties.

I'm up for a game at some stage although the golfing diary is a bit full for the next month or so.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 19, 2013)

mikee66 said:



			None of my friends play in leven they are all at Kirkcaldy added to that I hear its hard to get a tee time at leven links it was an easy decision
		
Click to expand...

I have been a member at Leven for years and never have any trouble getting tee times.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 19, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			he's tight enough to be one though

Click to expand...

Cheers Patrick:thup:

There is an old saying "There is only one thing worse than a Fifer and that's two of them"

Kirkcaldy is a decent track once you get over the hill on the first hole, anyway count me out and I hope you "Chompers/Weekend Warriors" have a good day:rofl:


----------



## mikeb4 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Cheers Patrick:thup:

There is an old saying "There is only one thing worse than a Fifer and that's two of them"

absolute pish............................................

Click to expand...


----------



## Grumps (Jun 21, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Played Pitreavie twice Grumps, guy I used to work with was/is a member and found it a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Sydney as I've said before always open to signing guests on if can fit it in with shifts


----------



## Grumps (Jun 21, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I have been a member at Leven for years and never have any trouble getting tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks bomber was bit worried to read that as was thinking of there next year


----------



## mikee66 (Jun 23, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Mike, I have no such thoughts onhigh handicap players and frequently play a friend who is off 22.
No issue with any ability.
		
Click to expand...




Jungle said:



			I stay in Kirkcaldy so would be happy to get a game in
		
Click to expand...




sydney greenstreet said:



			Hi Mike, sounds like a mini meet at your place is on the cards ! :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Deke said:



			I would be up for a game as I am just across the  water in sunny Perthshire, but I need to finally hand my cards in for a  PROPER handicap. I imagine I will get 18-20 when I do.
		
Click to expand...




Five&One said:



			Mate that's the whole point of the handicap  system. It puts you on a level playing field with everyone. There are  handicap snobs around sure but there are dozens more guys who playoff 15  and less who are great to play with and who you can pick up tips from  and who don't care a jot about you hacking round in the mid to high  nineties.

I'm up for a game at some stage although the golfing diary is a bit full for the next month or so.
		
Click to expand...



If anyone fancies a game on Sunday 7th July let me know. 

If we could get 3 or four it would be even better.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 23, 2013)

mikee66 said:



			If anyone fancies a game on Sunday 7th July let me know. 

If we could get 3 or four it would be even better.
		
Click to expand...

Working that day   Im sure a few will happily make it.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 23, 2013)

mikee66 said:



			If anyone fancies a game on Sunday 7th July let me know. 

If we could get 3 or four it would be even better.
		
Click to expand...

Date rules me out. I am in Rome.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry mike got my grandsons birthday that day so ill decline this time but look forward to a later date if you don't mind


----------



## mikee66 (Jun 23, 2013)

No worries lads. Is there a date that suits folk? Maybe 21st July??


----------



## Yer Maw (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey I can do the 7th and quite like Pitreavie as played once before. Sadly I can't sign anyone on at mine this year yet so can't return the favour but I'm keen to meet some forumers.  Staying in Dunfemline just now as it happens.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2013)

Yer Maw said:



			Hey I can do the 7th and quite like Pitreavie as played once before. Sadly I can't sign anyone on at mine this year yet so can't return the favour but I'm keen to meet some forumers.  Staying in Dunfemline just now as it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about us not being able to play your course but your welcome at pitreavie


----------



## Yer Maw (Jun 23, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Don't worry about us not being able to play your course but your welcome at pitreavie
		
Click to expand...

cheers I look forward to it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 23, 2013)

Not strictly Fife but folks are welcome for a game at Muckhart. Only 20 mins from Dunfermline.


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Not strictly Fife but folks are welcome for a game at Muckhart. Only 20 mins from Dunfermline.
		
Click to expand...

And I'll vouch its a great course


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 24, 2013)

Grumps said:



			And I'll vouch its a great course
		
Click to expand...

I will second that.


----------

